# What tie with a blue shirt with contrast white collar/cuffs?



## SMARTBYCHOICE (Mar 16, 2007)

Chaps,

Needs some advise, any idea's on what tie to wear with a blue shirt with contrasting collars and cuffs in white. I'm guessing the power tie but I've heard that the tie should be "muted" to draw attention to the collar. 

Regards

SBC:biggrin:


----------



## PMRuby (Jan 13, 2010)

My first answer would be "none" because such a shirt should reside either in your closet, on the hangers of a thrift store, or in your garbage can. It's not 1987 anymore.

If you must wear that shirt, you have two options and you've described both. A so-called 'power tie' will give you the boldest look. Of course, if you don't have the gravitas necessary to pull it off, you'll just look foolish. Your other option is to mute it with a softer tie.


----------



## SMARTBYCHOICE (Mar 16, 2007)

It's a look I've always been keen on, very traditional I guess but also quite classic. I know I'ts a bit "Gordon Gekko" but I want to get it right. It might not be everyone's cup of tea but I'ts a beautiful shirt and I think I can pull it off.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

I must disagree with PMRuby here. Contrast collar/cuff shirts have, and always will have, a place in a man's wardrobe. Further, they serve a very functional purpose. In my shirt wardrobe, I own three contrast collar shirts, one blue, one pink, one lavender. The blue, by far, gets the most use and is one of my top 5 favorite shirts. 

Wear any tie you would otherwise wear with a blue shirt that color. If you have a blue patterned tie with some white in it, perfect.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Shirts and ties are not worn by themselves. Contrast collar shirts are worn in conjunction with a suit, thus the choice of ties to be worn with a contrast collar shirt depends on the suit.

Ergo, what suit?


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

I have three. You can go the classic ('80s...) route and wear a red or burgundy tie - I have a deep red tie with a very subtle pattern that goes well with all of them. I've worn yellow with some blue of the same colour as the shirt body, and likewise pink. As with any shirt, though, make sure that the pattern of the tie, if any, doesn't clash with the pattern of the shirt.


----------



## dba (Oct 22, 2010)

arkirshner said:


> Shirts and ties are not worn by themselves. Contrast collar shirts are worn in conjunction with a suit, thus the choice of ties to be worn with a contrast collar shirt depends on the suit.
> 
> Ergo, what suit?


Also need to know what color blue you're writing about. Is it light blue, a darker blue, navy, French blue?


----------



## SMARTBYCHOICE (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for your comments, I'm swinging towards a navy pindot or polka dot but the effect would be just as good in a burgundy. I might even kick out the braces (suspenders) it's to be worn with a navy chalkstripe, ultra conservative I know. The shirt is a standard light blue with a very fine White stripe running through. Thanks for all your tips lads!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^ 
Just a thought, but you might reconsider the navy pindot/polka dot. A solid burgundy or perhaps a burgundy background, with white pindots/polka dots, really is your best option!


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

^^

+1 on the burgundy (or maroon) solid. A grenadine tie will provide visual surface interest. If you like navy polka dot, use that for your pocket square, with white dots picking up the white in the shirt. The solid tie allows for the pattern in the pocket square.


----------



## nppridgefield (Nov 26, 2011)

Here is what I wear with a dark blue herringbone suit. I saw this shirt and tie combination on the BB website and loved it.


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

Normally I eschew red or burgundy ties on a blue shirt, but the contrast collars/cuff ones I own are the exception. The red (while a very Gekko look as earlier noted) is very nice.
That said, for normal blue wear I tend towards either a yellow, gold, or pink tie (with blue accents) on conservative suits. 
Navy or medium blue isn't bad, but I prefer the pop of color; blue is always safe, but occasionally boring. Either yellow or pink will suit any man well, depending on complexion, and for most gents, both are great options.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

??? The collar doesn't really dictate the color of tie. It does suggest a relatively high level of formality, so you wouldn't want to do a knit tie, but color should be chosen based on the suit, the shade of blue in the shirt, and what looks best on _you_.

Edited to add: The old addage that navy ties work with grey suits, and grey ties with navy suits holds as true with contrast collared shirts as any others.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

PMRuby said:


> My first answer would be "none" because such a shirt should reside either in your closet, on the hangers of a thrift store, or in your garbage can. It's not 1987 anymore.


To quote Homer Simpson: "That's a load of rich, creamery butter." Contrasting collars have been a familiar part of the Anglo-American classic wardrobe for about 100 years now. The old AA/Esky illustrations are replete with them:

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/319/paddock35front2tq.jpg/sr=1

https://www.esquire.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/edenparis2.jpg
https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_wwgXxAjQedA/S98-Kg8caZI/AAAAAAAAD9o/MtXzfrBPFT4/Navy+and+Grey+Suits.jpg
https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-UNYuCC7G3rg/TqAmfDbc4WI/AAAAAAAAJUY/khOmehiACB4/s640/fellows2.jpg

For some more modern applications, we can easily find a parcel at the always-superlative A Suitable Wardrobe blog:








(https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Wbd-uMYm.../4ObpnUSdtZA/s1600-h/poole+micro+nailhead.jpg)







(https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_Wbd-uMYmb_4/R2AwKFui75I/AAAAAAAAB-A/t9BcqqouIAk/s400/Business+dress.JPG)








(https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Wbd-uMYm...hTfmZBGUtEQ/s1600/silver+and+navy+cropped.jpg)








(https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Wbd-uMYm...AAAEnU/GKxq3vPihts/s1600-h/summer+necktie.JPG)

As far as the fictional character of Gordon Gekko goes, I seem to recall that he also enjoyed suspenders and money. Reckon we should abandon those as well? I agree that pairing a contrast collar shirt with overtly displayed braces under a low-gorged DB Armani jacket while wearing one's hair slicked back might be a bit much...


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

The h*ll with it! Wear this one -

https://www.paulstuart.com/product_...02&MainCatId=14&HEADERMENUID=1&SUBPRODCATID=0

It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

nppridgefield said:


> Here is what I wear with a dark blue herringbone suit. I saw this shirt and tie combination on the BB website and loved it.


You are quite right to wear this with a herringbone, essentially a solid, suit. On the other hand this would be problematic if combined with the OP's striped suit and shirt. Mixing 3 stripes and having it work is sort of like trying to chip in for an eagle, its done but not often.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

CuffDaddy said:


> To quote Homer Simpson: "That's a load of rich, creamery butter." Contrasting collars have been a familiar part of the Anglo-American classic wardrobe for about 100 years now. The old AA/Esky illustrations are replete with them:
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/319/paddock35front2tq.jpg/sr=1
> 
> ...


+ 1 with an extra + 1 for the illustrations. Your link to the illustration of Anthony Eden reminds me that your point about fictional characters and their attire also applies to the homburg worn in The Godfather.


----------

